# Grafikkarten Gesamtnote



## Bääängel (15. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte mal einen neuen Vorschlag zur Grafikkartenbewertung einbringen.

Der Trend scheint in die Richtung zu gehen, dass die Boardpartner seitens AMD und Nvidia immer mehr Wert auf einen vernünftige und gleichzeitig leise Kühlung zu legen. 

Aktuell sieht das Bewertungsschema so aus, dass Ausstattung und Eigenschaften mit jeweils 20% in die Note eingehen und die leistung zu 60%. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass man die Eigenschaften, in denen die Temperatur und die Lautstärke enthalten sind, stärker berücksichtigen würde, also z.B. mit 30% und die Leistung mit 50%. 

Der Vorteil wäre, dass man bei der Endnote besser sehen könnte, welche Grafikkarte das rundere Gesamtpaket abgeben würde. 

Wie seht ihr das? Stimmt doch einfach ab, vielleicht ändert sich etwas oder auch nicht. 

MfG Bääängel


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juli 2010)

Wir denken intern ebenfalls über eine Restrukturierung der Wertungspunkte nach. Tobt euch hier gerne aus, eventuell findet sich dann in ein paar Monaten davon etwas im Heft. 

Das aktuelle System funktioniert aber: Eine rasend schnelle Multi-GPU-Karte (angezeigte Fps!) ist in der Regel sehr laut und frisst eine Menge Strom. Die gute Leistungsnote bekommt dadurch oft einen satten Dämpfer, resultierend in einem ~0,2er-Endnotenaufschlag (also die Endnote 2,0 anstatt 1,8, wenn sie leiser wäre, etc.). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juli 2010)

Den Vorschlag finde ich ziemlich gut.

Aber stand nicht in der aktuellen Ausgabe das ihr die MGPU Karten jetzt eh getrennt listen wollt?


----------



## rabe08 (15. Juli 2010)

Für mich ist zu 99% die Leistung entscheidend, außer bei HTPCs. 

Also alles was Gaming ist: 99% Leistung, 1% Rest. Mir sind auch Dreingaben wie Software, Spiele, Adapter, Anleitung, Treiber CD (sowieso im Moment der Herstellung schon veraltert) absolut egal. Lieber 8 Sone als 10% geringere FPS

Für HTPC: wenn HD geeignet, reicht die Leistung, ansonsten Lautstärke - daraus folgend Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung - entscheidend. Also Leistung ausreichend Ja/Nein, wenn nein Endnote "ungenügend", ansonsten zu 100% Lautstärke.


----------



## Bääängel (15. Juli 2010)

@Rabe08
Das sehen viele aber anders.
Es kann ja sein, dass du vorrangig mit headset am Rechner sitzt, dann ist deine Position gut zu verstehen, aber ohne Headset sind 8 Sone am rechner einfach unerträglich.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Werungssysteme bei Hardware generell doof. Kann man eigentlich abschaffen, das was im Text steht ist eh' viel wichtiger. Eine  Tabelle mit + und - tut's als Endwertung auch schon.


----------



## Bääängel (15. Juli 2010)

Die Endnote gibt an wie das Produkt im ganzen ist. Und + und - sind dich eh dabei. Ich finde das schon gut.
Wie würdest du dann den Einkaufsführer hinten gestalten, wie willst du es dan sinnvol ordnen? Neee, lass mal. 

Und übrigens: Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag in diesem Fred.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Die Endnote gibt an wie das Produkt im ganzen ist. Und + und - sind dich eh dabei. Ich finde das schon gut.


+ und - sagt mehr über ein Produkt aus, als 'ne Note.
Das Resumée bzw. Fazit des testenden Redakteurs reicht als "Berwertung" aber eigentlich auch schon.



Bääängel schrieb:


> Wie würdest du dann den Einkaufsführer hinten gestalten, wie willst du es dan sinnvol ordnen? Neee, lass mal.


So wie's Chip macht.



Bääängel schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag in diesem Fred.


Uuuhh, Two-Face hat mal wieder einmal zu oft seine Meinung gesagt und somit gegen §1 im Forenregelgesetzbuch "gehe niemals über den Tellerand eines Threads hinaus" verstoßen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> +
> 
> Uuuhh, Two-Face hat mal wieder einmal zu oft seine Meinung gesagt und somit gegen §1 im Forenregelgesetzbuch "gehe niemals über den Tellerand eines Threads hinaus" verstoßen.


 
Wie war das?

If you wanna make enemies, try to change something...^^

Ich find diese "+ -" Sache gar nicht schlecht....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Juli 2010)

Im Enddefekt ist die Note wirklich überflüssig.
In den Artikeln ist alles beschrieben, Performance/Leistungsaufnahme/Lautstärke sind immer in Diagrammen vertreten, also kann man die Karten direkt in den Disziplinen mit einander vergleichen.

Die Custom Design Karten unterscheiden sich sowieso meist nur in Lautstärke und Ausstattung.
Selbst die OC Versionen sind ja in der Regel nur marginal schneller als non-OC Versionen. 

Am Anfang der Grafiksparte ist ja immer das Performance Rating mit den wichtigsten Karten. Da kann man schon die Leistung einschätzen, in direkten Grafikkartentests sollte also eher auf die anderen Sachen eingegangen werden.

Ausgenommen natürlich wenn neue Karten erscheinen, dann will man natürlich wissen was die teile so leisten können


----------



## Moritz2000 (15. Juli 2010)

Die Endnote finde ich eh recht uninteressant.
Für mich zählt der Text, denn da steht alles ausführlich und nicht auf eine einzelne Note reduziert.


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Juli 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Für mich ist zu 99% die Leistung entscheidend, außer bei HTPCs.
> 
> Also alles was Gaming ist: 99% Leistung, 1% Rest. Mir sind auch Dreingaben wie Software, Spiele, Adapter, Anleitung, Treiber CD (sowieso im Moment der Herstellung schon veraltert) absolut egal. Lieber 8 Sone als 10% geringere FPS
> 
> Für HTPC: wenn HD geeignet, reicht die Leistung, ansonsten Lautstärke - daraus folgend Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung - entscheidend. Also Leistung ausreichend Ja/Nein, wenn nein Endnote "ungenügend", ansonsten zu 100% Lautstärke.




Siehst du vllt so... aber hätte ich damals gewusst wie verdammt laut meine Asus ist..hätte ich sie mir nicht gekauft!
Aber da ich mitlehrweile eh Wakü drauf habe...ist das relativ egal...musste ja lang genug drauf warten -.-


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2010)

Schon mal über ein Farbensystem nachgedacht (Rot, Gelb, Grün)? So stechen die Nachteile einer Karte sofort ins Auge.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2010)

Hatten wir mal - pro MÜ halt.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2010)

Macht doch einen Quickpoll, welches Bewertungskriterium den Usern am wichtigsten ist bei Grafikkarten. Schaden wird es nicht. Sagt dann aber auch, was für Werte unter die einzelnen Kriterien fallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2010)

[X]Endnoten sind sinnlos.
Gerade Dinge wie Lautstärke und Aussattung lassen sich nicht in einen Notenschlüssel integrieren.
Was nützen einem Spiele, die man nicht will? Oder eine 0,5 Sone Kühlung, wenn man seinen 1,0 Sone Gehäuselüfter als leise empfindet?

Aber wenn ihr trotzdem Anregungen für welche wollt:
Flexiblere Aufteilung. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, 60% der Mainboardnote nach Kriterien zu vergeben, die sich um <5% unterscheiden. Da wäre Stabilität&Kompatibilität viel wichtiger. (Ausstattung ist wieder son Ding... Ich find Mittelklasse-Platinen oftmals sogar interessanter, weil sie statt sinnlosem Onboardschrott vielleicht einen Erweiterungsslot mehr bieten)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, die 60-20-20-Aufteilung ist durch alle Produkttests einheitlich festgelegt. An dieser Aufteilung wird sich _wahrscheinlich_ nichts ändern lassen.


ruyven_macaran,
Wenn du nach der Argumentation in deinem ersten Abschnitt gehst, könnten wir uns sämtliche Tests sparen. Denn irgendwelche Kriterien sind für irgendwen _immer_ KO-Kriterien. Für manche bsw. die Kartenlänge aufgrund von Mini-PCs, für andere die Frage ob Nv/Ati aufgrund von Fanboytum, wieder andere geben prinzipiell nur 150 Euro aus usw.usf.


----------



## ile (17. Juli 2010)

Also generell finde ich, dass die Leistung kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, es kommt halt drauf an, was für ein Grafikchip auf der Karte ist. Dies würde dafür sprechen, die Leistung gar nicht zu bewerten, was aber auch blöd ist, denn dann hat man passiv gekühlte Karten an Platz 1 des Grafikkarteneinkaufsführers. Ich finde deshalb das aktuelle Wertungsschema am besten, da ja eh keiner eine GraKa nur nach der Note kauft, sondern die Karten vergleicht und da kann ja dann jeder für sich entscheiden, worauf er am meisten Wert legt.

Also: Von mir aus kann das Wertungssystem so bleiben, wie es ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran,
> Wenn du nach der Argumentation in deinem ersten Abschnitt gehst, könnten wir uns sämtliche Tests sparen. Denn irgendwelche Kriterien sind für irgendwen _immer_ KO-Kriterien. Für manche bsw. die Kartenlänge aufgrund von Mini-PCs, für andere die Frage ob Nv/Ati aufgrund von Fanboytum, wieder andere geben prinzipiell nur 150 Euro aus usw.usf.



Die Tests könnt ihr euch keineswegs sparen. Denn um die eigenen KO-Kriterien anwenden zu können, muss mir ja erstmal ein Tester sagen, wie lang, laut, stromhungrig, stabil, oc-freudig, wasauchimmer und vor allem schnell die Karte ist 
Was man sich imho(!) sparen kann (und genauso stehts da):
Einen Verteilungsschlüssel, der versucht, alle diese Kriterien in eine einzige Note zu pressen. Eine derartige Rechnung kann imho nur 90% der Interessen verfehlen und jede Stunde, die man darüber grübelt, ob man 1% hier streicht und einen Wert in eine andere Kategorie einfließen lässt, ist eine Stunde, in der man z.B. hätte herausfinden können, wieviel Leistung die Karte in einem x8 Slot verliert, wie gut passende Wasserkühler sind oder wasauchimmer


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was man sich imho(!) sparen kann (und genauso stehts da):
> Einen Verteilungsschlüssel, der versucht, alle diese Kriterien in eine einzige Note zu pressen.


Mit einer so grundlegenden Änderung wirst du dich schon an Thilo wenden müssen.


----------



## ThePlayer (19. Juli 2010)

Eigenschaften wie Lautstärke oder Temperatur lassen sich einfacher ändern als die Leistung der Karte auf Hardware Ebene. Dazu kommt noch das viele Karten garkein großen Spielraum für Steigerung haben. Es bringt finde ich nichts wenn man zum Beispiel Crysis nicht vernünftig zocken kann nur weil die Karte zum Beispiel wenig Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Juli 2010)

Bin auch der meinung das die Gesammtnote egal wie man es macht nie passt.

Abhilfe könnten mehrere Tabellen sein mit unterschiedlichen Prioritäten wie ihrs bei den Lüftern macht.
Temps
Umdrehungen
Lautstärke
oder so.

Das solltet ihr auch bei den Grakatests machen.
Leistung
Verbrauch
Lautstärke

Der Einkaufsführer nach Gesammtnote ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich
Bsp.
HD5750 passive gekühlt
vs.
480gtx

Aufteilung für die Gesammtnote:
50% Leistung
25% Stromverbrauch
25% Lautheit

Die 480gtx bekommt Leistungmäßig eine haufen Prozent jedoch verliert sie bei den anderen wieder einiges.
Die 5750er wird Leistungmäßig nicht viel absahnen aber Punktet bei den anderen 2 Punkten.

Das ende vom Lied ist das eventuell eine 5750er für 120€ oder so laut Endnote mit dem Schlüssel eventuell grad mal 0,2-0,3 in der Note schlechter wenn nicht sogar besser ist als eine 500€ teure 480gtx.

Ergo, ein normaler Bürger denkt das die 5750er fast gleichviel bietet für einiges weniger an Geld.(Fanboygejammer vorprogrammiert)

Würde die Note weglassen und eventuell gleich nach Leistungsklassen sortieren.
z.B.
High Middle und Low.
Und in diesen Leistungsklassen kann man dann verschärft auf Verbrauch und Lautheit eingehen und z.b. P/L Hammer, leiseste Graka oder sparsamste Graka in der Leistungsklasse hervorheben.

Und da kann dann jeder als erstes mal nach dem Preis gehen welche der Klasse seine Region ist. Und da dann auf seine weitere Wünsche achten.


----------

